# John-Revelation Project



## turmeric (Mar 24, 2006)

This was brought up on another thread about Bible-codes.

What do poeple think of the  John-Revelation Project from Knox Seminary?


----------



## Scott (Apr 6, 2006)

The parts on typology are excellent, probably some of the best available (eg. Joshua as a type of Christ and Ruther as a type of the church). I have not read the rest.


----------

